# Your best artwork



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

You can post your art work here if you wish, post what YOU consider your best original art. No copies of what isn't yours though!

This would be my best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My Lilith from Borderlands!










My Dissidia drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Took me two months due to other hobbies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I really tried my best.
You should see the link painting!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 27, 2010)

Gotta be one of my most complicating works of all time, especially the legs. I don't draw much.
By the way, nice art.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Gotta be one of my most complicating works of all time, especially the legs. I don't draw much.
> By the way, nice art.




Thank you, lol you know what your artwork looks like? One of the giants from Zelda: Majora's Mask, it really does except you made it a happy giant.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 27, 2010)

I do believe it is this guy


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 27, 2010)

any 'original' art work (not copies of someone else's)?

Aside from the happy-faced dude...excellent!...lol.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Overman1977 said:
			
		

> any 'original' art work (not copies of someone else's)?
> 
> Aside from the happy-faced dude...excellent!...lol.



Yes, original artwork, not copies of someone else's cause that doesn't make it YOUR artwork XD

That's amazing artwork Jamstruth, real amazing.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 27, 2010)

il have to scan my pic, il post it up in a lil bit


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright Anaxs, thank you


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 28, 2010)

My best artwork would probably be this (not the girl, the banner...well I drew the girl too, but the banner is what I think is the best...)


Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow.... that's reeeeeeeal good, and you gave her a nice rack lol


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Wow we have some good drawers here. I still need to see Zero Suit Samus w/ Zelda w/o huge breasts butt nude if anyone can draw that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, if there was an actual picture of it, I could most likely draw it. I can't explain it, but I can see a picture and draw it. Any drawing is good you know, it doesn't have to be anything special like a video game, as long as it means something to you and you believe it's art.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Mhm, I was a bit like that when I used to draw. Unless I put a lot of consideration and planning into a picture before I drew it, it wouldn't look as good as something I'd drawn from a magazine or something.
> Hm, I might have a go at drawing sometime this week then... I need new things to do anyways. If I make anything worthwhile I'll scan it up and post it
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good, keep in mind, anything is worthwhile as long as you believe it is


----------



## monkat (Jun 28, 2010)

Spoiler











Best face-art ever. Also photography. Whatever. I'm an artist, y'know - gotta be angsty.

(Turisas concert by the way)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, it IS art! Face paint XD


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 28, 2010)

My best would be a cartoon mocking the Philippine government. Too bad my school has it


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> My best would be a cartoon mocking the Philippine government. Too bad my school has it



Haha, that'd be something to see.

Could you create another one?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 28, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmaaaaaybe. ill try to recreate it in paint in 15 minutes
oh and the school has it because they put it in display 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not because its too offensive
and the government runs my school o.o


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

Best photography:


Spoiler








Not exactly my BEST per se.


Drawings:


Spoiler














Digital:


Spoiler











You can see all this and more on my deviantART!


----------



## greenmousa (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im kinda considering this as some of my best artwork so far, anyway you should check my deviantart for more thing, i've been a comisioned illustrator for some time now and i kinda make my living out of it ;D, anyway, check it!



Spoiler









































Hope you guys dig ;D! if you wanna contact me, PM me! or email at* [email protected]*

*My deviant:* http://greenmousa.deviantart.com
*My Flickr:* http://flickr.com/greenmousa


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

All of you have a lot of talent, you put your mind to something with enough confidence and determination and you come out with things like what you all have shown, art.

Keep on showing your work everyone!

Greenmousa, you should consider entering contests!


----------



## Goli (Jun 29, 2010)

Best drawing:
http://golio514.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2qsxes
Done with Colors!

And best photography:
http://golio514.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2r1yj1

I have so many things I have not uploaded yet to my DA... I'm so lazy when it comes to things like that.
Oh I forgot to add that both my avatar and siggy were pics taken by me, also, phoenixgoddess, generally I find your opinions and comments very smart, I love that, we need more people like you!


----------



## basher11 (Jun 29, 2010)

i can't compete with this......

mines just a simple drawing of a robot..


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i can't compete with this......
> 
> mines just a simple drawing of a robot..




So post it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No one's gonna tell you it's not art, cause it's what YOU believe is art. 
If they don't like it, they can just sit there and be quiet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One day basher, you're gonna believe in your talents (I assume you're the same basher from the cheat forum that won't take credit for his work)

And thank you Goli, I love art. In my opinion, if a person didn't believe their work was art, why would they create it? 
I think more people should post their art, perfect community to do so and great way for people to see what you can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those are absolutely beautiful by the way, Goli.

There seems to be a massive load of talent in GBATemp


----------



## Goli (Jun 29, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i can't compete with this......
> 
> mines just a simple drawing of a robot..


What? Where?
I can't see anything :/.


----------



## greenmousa (Jun 29, 2010)

Sup golio i added you to my DevWatch ;D!


----------



## basher11 (Jun 29, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont have a pic yet....

ill probably upload it tomorrow...

but i assure you. it sucks.


----------



## Goli (Jun 29, 2010)

This thread has inspired me to update my DA.
So I guess I'll scan some doodles here and there...


----------



## monkat (Jun 29, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i can't compete with this......
> 
> mines just a simple drawing of a robot..



I bet it sucks and you should feel bad.

See? Now that that's out of the way, you can post it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm happy this thread has inspired you, it inspired me with the help of TrolleyDave for wanting to see my art.
I hope it inspires many others to be proud of what they do.

Art can be pretty much anything that you create even if it's a moment as Goli has shown, a simple bug being tranquil is art.

I sound like such a geek lol but someone has to say it.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 29, 2010)

alright. if you say so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ill post it tomorrow.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> alright. if you say so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good!

We'll all be waiting


----------



## Goli (Jun 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I'm happy this thread has inspired you, it inspired me with the help of TrolleyDave for wanting to see my art.
> I hope it inspires many others to be proud of what they do.
> 
> Art can be pretty much anything that you create even if it's a moment as Goli has shown, a simple bug being tranquil is art.
> ...



Yeah, I usually look for art in simple things.
So... this thread also reminded me of my neglected Photosynth account.
For those not familiar with it, you basically create a 3D space with your pictures, you can zoom in our out as well as rotate them or change your point of view depending on the pictures you took for each synth.
Anyways, the ones I like the most of the ones I've uploaded:

Ants
http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=376bca...b8-7bc5a5f4d557 (You can zoom in real close to the ants)

Greek Theatre thingy
http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=4775e8...75-23a3efd86c9f (Look at the symbols's textures!)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Yuck, I hate ants lol

But that's a pretty good view of them, I could see one of them carrying something! XD

What Greek symbol is that?


----------



## Goli (Jun 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Yuck, I hate ants lol
> 
> But that's a pretty good view of them, I could see one of them carrying something! XD
> 
> What Greek symbol is that?


It isn't a greek symbol, but the shape of the thing, the stage, if you will, is just like greek theatres: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Epidaurus_Theater.jpg
That part of the park (there's a huge park right next to my house, it's split in 3) is named Teatro Griego, Greek Theatre, that's why I named the synth like that.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah, thank you for clearing that up, I see what you mean.

The park near my house isn't nearly that cool(or big)


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2010)

I want to see your robot, basher!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Not my BEST artwork.....well, not artwork at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just the drawing I made some time ago, and I still kinda like it...don't know why tho, it's sucks pretty much....but, whatever, doesn't hurt to share..


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Not my BEST artwork.....well, not artwork at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rabbit is... slightly disturbing. But I like it in a very twisted way.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Not my BEST artwork.....well, not artwork at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is IT!!! Its the Holy Image that supersedes all forms of life. We must worship the tail-less, pants-sized front teeth bunny ghoul...thing xD.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha, worship this....tail-less, pants-sized front teeth bunny ghoul...thing!


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

No offense toni. that picture will give me nightmares!

it freaked me out. haha


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol such a dork

It's actually real cute!
And it would be cuter if it lost it's muffin top!

Reminds me of Happiness Bunny from Shin Chan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, as I said, anything a person creates with their imagination is art, no matter what you say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So... it IS artwork!


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So any picture, statue, book, dance, photograph, and piece of music can be called art?

Is that because once a single person calls it art, it becomes art or was it art to begin with?

And if indeed anything simply called art is, in fact  art.....why call it 'art 'at all?.... Are there no more requirements on pitcures, music etc etc... for them to be 'art'?

What does art mean?...what is your definition of 'art'?

If merely calling a work 'art' makes it art...is that word really any good, I mean isn't it a bit of an empty concept?

Just trying to wrap my head around this.


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2010)

Overman1977 said:
			
		

> So any picture, statue, book, dance, photograph, and piece of music can be called art?
> 
> Is that because once a single person calls it art, it becomes art or was it art to begin with?
> 
> ...


Pretty much everything that comes out from a human mind(actually not, but I feel like keeping that striked) could be called art, I guess.
Whether you accept it as such is up to each person. And if you do accept it, whether it is good or bad art is up to you too.

Also I updated my deviantart with a picture and a little doodle on  my scrapbook, and I'm scanning more, woohoo.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Art can be many things.

Photography is art.
Dancing is an art.
There's also martial "arts".
Music is an art.


Art has evolved to become things of our creativity and as I previously said, no one can tell you what isn't art.

They have no absolute right to because everyone has different taste, so who are we to say it isn't what another believes it is?

Just because something evolves, doesn't mean the word is rendered useless, the meaning is still apparent, it just means so much more now.

@Goli
That's terrific! I'll have to visit your deviantart soon, I'll squeeze some time in to take a look


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> @Goli
> That's terrific! I'll have to visit your deviantart soon, I'll squeeze some time in to take a look


How can you say it's terrific if you haven't got the time to look at it... ?
Thanks for the compliment anyway :>.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said it's terrific that you've posted more onto it, I haven't gone to see it, but it's terrific you want others to see your art.


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh sorry I misunderstood it. Thanks anyway, again! Also basher still doesn't post his robot which I'm very curious to see...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Oh sorry I misunderstood it. Thanks anyway, again! Also basher still doesn't post his robot which I'm very curious to see...




Haha, it's quite alright ;p

I know, I'm gonna be harassing him until he posts it lol

He doesn't realize robots is the career choice I have, damnit I want to see it!

That and I love artwork


----------



## monkat (Jun 30, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be so stuck-up


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is a photo I've taken with my mobile phone two days ago....I have this weird love for cranes, I think there is just something very....raw about them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I think that picture came up really interestingly well..


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Here is a photo I've taken with my mobile phone two days ago....I have this weird love for cranes, I think there is just something very....raw about them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I think it has something to do with the sky, I love that picture.
Maybe you like... industrial things?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

How the hell did the sun not kill your eyes? Lol

The crane actually fits into the picture, especially from the low point of view, nice capture


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I think it has something to do with the sky, I love that picture.
> Maybe you like... industrial things?


Yeah, I'm a freak for (bio)mechanical..I love industrial art..Pictures of abandoned factories, rusted machinery etc.

And thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Thanks phoenixgoddess27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sun can't kill you if you're a machine yourself


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I'm not a machine though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll stick with taking pictures of the moon with my telescope


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Lol I'm not a machine though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And show us some Moon then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or moon us, whatever you prefer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually thought about it but I'm not sure how to get the pictures off of it.
Tell me, how can I moon you all? XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I actually thought about it but I'm not sure how to get the pictures off of it.
> Tell me, how can I moon you all? XD


Well.....you're free to be creative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can also PM me, and I'll let you know if the _moon_ is good enough for posting publicly!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

I will definitely have to find a way to get those pictures.

But soon, I'll be able to post my Ezio drawing! I dunno if I should paint him though, I didn't paint Lilith cause I didn't have my acrylic paint with me at the time I finished it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

I still dont have mine yet! But maybe in our arts class i can show you guys one! later..


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I still dont have mine yet! But maybe in our arts class i can show you guys one! later..



Sounds good to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




We have to get more people to stop being shy and show their art! Haha


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So my stupid wooden painted (looking like) island on my bedroom is Art?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cool!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Of course it is, someone created it for another to enjoy looking at, it's art


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Of course it is, someone created it for another to enjoy looking at, it's art


Haha! Then i have alot of art at home!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

I would say show us but it has to be your art lol XD


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I would say show us but it has to be your art lol XD


Wait... why not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . When i'm on a real computer i will upload a image of it! (on Wii on the moment)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol only if you made it yourself.
If we posted other people's artwork in this thread, this thread would be full of nonsense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol just go online using the PS3!


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

lol just go online using Nintendo DSiXL! (changed from console again..) gonna make a picture of my beautiful island..... '_' . I will post it later!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> lol just go online using Nintendo DSiXL! (changed from console again..) gonna make a picture of my beautiful island..... '_' . I will post it later!




Awesome! 

And no DSiXL -_-


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

My island.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hanging on a wall)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> My island..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason, it makes me want an ice cream lol
Thanks for showing us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you make it?


----------



## seahorsepip (Jun 30, 2010)

I make Visualstyles/skins for windows 7 and rainmeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My newest skin for windows 7 http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/156...seahorsepip.png
It's not done yet......
Work that is allready done on my DA http://seahorsepip.deviantart.com/art/Day-...3111?q=&qo=
I hope you people like it


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> I make Visualstyles/skins for windows 7 and rainmeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pretty nifty talent you have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How did you make it and how did you get it to change?

I have Windows 7 and I can't even find the option to do any changes to the way it looks other than under personalize.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> MF Tlaxcala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i have made it on school.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . (i haven't the time for this at home..) And for some reasons it hanging on my wall for at last 3 years..!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Here is a second (art) creature of me: a drawing of planets.. a bit vague, but that i mostly because i have signed the completely paper. You see alot of names and colors. Maybe you are able to read some things. (big names mostly haha.)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn MF, that looks complicated lol I give you your kudos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll post my first video game drawing later when I wake up. It's Edna from Disgaea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I can show my Samurai 7 drawing/painting also


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Damn MF, that looks complicated lol I give you your kudos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey cool dude! Nice work too!


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 30, 2010)

started it over a half year ago but never finished it~

most of the work isnt done yet and some things are still missing in the picture (she balances on a rope when its finished)
and also i draw in a high resolution thats why drawing sucks with my laptop and it takes like 10 minutes to open the file~

ofc it already has a nude filter~



Spoiler


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> started it over a half year ago but never finished it~
> 
> most of the work isnt done yet and some things are still missing in the picture (she balances on a rope when its finished)
> and also i draw in a high resolution thats why drawing sucks with my laptop and it takes like 10 minutes to open the file~
> ...


Cool, thats amazing stuff you have made!


----------



## seahorsepip (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> seahorsepip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Be careful not to double post seahorsepip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would say I can't believe there's so much talent here, but I can believe it lol only the awesome people come here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!
I'll have to take a look at it to see if I can patch my system.

Nice picture GentleFist, 
She looks familiar though


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Be careful not to double post seahorsepip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Yes! It was close or i had double posted too!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha, you're silly MF Tlaxcala

I'll post after I wake up!


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Haha, you're silly MF Tlaxcala
> 
> I'll post after I wake up!


Yes, i do half sleeping and half posting at the same time. That`s why i have so many cups of coffee around my computer!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I'm trying not to drink any coffee to help me force myself off of the laptop and to bed.
But translating games are so addictive! O_O


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jun 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> MF Tlaxcala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is translating games difficult to do?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 30, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> Is translating games difficult to do?


From what I understand, its horribly difficult, requires in-depth understanding of what you are using, a decent ability of taking files to pieces, understanding both languages well, and some other things...


----------



## basher11 (Jun 30, 2010)

ok, asked by Goli and phoenixgoddess27...

here's my robot(s). added another one :|

Robot 1                                                                                          Robot 2


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 30, 2010)

Somehow the second one seems to remind me of a Kingdom Hearts boss apart from the fact that I have almost never played the game at all...


----------



## altorn (Jun 30, 2010)

my deviantart: http://altorn.deviantart.com/gallery

http://altorn.deviantart.com/gallery/#Portfolio

i consider all of them my best works. varying by time and skills (hey, i grew up in the past 4 years)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 30, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Somehow the second one seems to remind me of a Kingdom Hearts boss apart from the fact that I have almost never played the game at all...


I have to agree. Seems like it'd do well in a futuristic level...


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2010)

The first one looks like praying mantis - transformers edition, the other one looks like a boss from a western game... I kind of like it, you shoulld keep practicing! I bet you could create some really awesome robots!


----------



## basher11 (Jun 30, 2010)

so it should be in the game?


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe, it kind of looks like something I'd expect from... Jak and daxter.
@Altorn: Deviantwatched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The anime man looks weird without his penis. Sorry, I had to say it. Oh and I love your stuff!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> my deviantart: http://altorn.deviantart.com/gallery
> 
> http://altorn.deviantart.com/gallery/#Portfolio
> 
> ...



Yes, I noticed that too >_>

@MF 

Yes, translating is difficult as *CENSORED*
I'm doing it all by myself so people don't go walking out or disappearing.

@jurassicplayer

You are right, it's one of the most difficult things I have done in my entire life. But who doesn't love a challenge?


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks phoenixgoddess27


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> thanks phoenixgoddess27



Are you thanking me for convincing you to show us your robot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cause it's pretty damn good.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like i got some pretty good opinions of it.

ill draw some more stuff later


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I said you would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See what believing in yourself can do?


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah. lets hope this thread stays alive until i can get my drawings done :|

im gonna draw this next


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 1, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> my deviantart: http://altorn.deviantart.com/gallery
> 
> http://altorn.deviantart.com/gallery/#Portfolio
> 
> i consider all of them my best works. varying by time and skills (hey, i grew up in the past 4 years)



haha i have graphire4 too~


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 1, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> haha i have graphire4 too~


Wacom Bamboo here. Pen+Touch is great. Sucks with Photoshop (or PS sucks with it) and is wonderful with Corel.

Sadly, I'm not much of an illustrator so I don't have much to show.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> yeah. lets hope this thread stays alive until i can get my drawings done :|
> 
> im gonna draw this next
> 
> ...



That's alright, at least you know what we're all talking about


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

good news, im almost done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the picture will be up tomorrow.

keep this alive until then guys.


----------



## Goli (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a tablet too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... But I lost the stylus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I'm happy with Colors! as a replacement for it.


Spoiler



I still need Eigokoro Kyoushitsu DS to work so I can unleash all my creativity...


Also, traditional art ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

Well as I promised, I'd post more drawings.

One you can't see very well, so sorry, the lighting sucks balls!

My Samurai 7 drawing/painting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My Edna drawing (Yes it has some accidental mistakes but it was my first drawing like this and I was so nervous I spilled coffee! >_


----------



## Goli (Jul 1, 2010)

What's the last drawing from? It looks very... familiar, I swear I've seen someone like that somewhere.
Also I've decided to fill this thread with my spam art.
http://golio514.deviantart.com/#/d2sz4qe
http://golio514.deviantart.com/#/d2sz2vu
http://golio514.deviantart.com/#/d2swtnr
Sketch:
http://golio514.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2swt09


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> What's the last drawing from? It looks very... familiar, I swear I've seen someone like that somewhere.
> Also I've decided to fill this thread with my spam art.
> http://golio514.deviantart.com/#/d2sz4qe
> http://golio514.deviantart.com/#/d2sz2vu
> ...



It's from Lord of the Rings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which is funny cause I hate those movies XD

What type of camera do you use, Goli?
I like your flowers by the way


----------



## Goli (Jul 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOLPIX L1.
My mom bought it on 2005 when it launched since she wanted a camera to take pictures of her jewelry (she uh... makes jewels for a living!), but I mainly use it to take my pictures.
EDITh I see, I thought it was from somewhere else, I hate the Lord of the Rings too :/. And I just realized Deviantart has stalkers, if you look at any of my pictures it says what camera that pic was taken from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the date is incorrect though, I didn't take it in 1999. :/.


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> GentleFist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i always wanted to buy the pen and touch it would be amazing to just zoom and turn without touching my mouse or my keyboard

but i didnt buy it yet because i know itll be a pain to set it up working correctly :/ especially because i use photoshop~
i wish adobe would do something so wacom tablets would work perfectly plug and play~

E: also the surface is different~ bamboo is like paper i didnt try the pen/pen&touch yet but i think theyre like that too?
but my graphire4 is like plastic, its hard to familiarize at the beginning if youre used to paper and drawing never feels too natural

but my dream will always remain the big cintig, will get one as soon as im sure my skill is worthy one (must get betterrr) but right now me and my g4 are pretty good buddies


----------



## updowners (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmm... I'm kinda thinking about getting my older drawing requests done eventually. Hope I'll get at least one done in a month


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

alright. i got a few pictures ready and will be uploaded in a few hours.

i drew:

bleach: ichigo's second hollow form

Megaman Zero: Harpuia, Phantom and Zero himself


----------



## .Chris (Jul 1, 2010)

Spoiler










ohe noes!

but this is not my best art work, it looks cool though.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

@basher

Okay! Ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@RoboticBuddy

That's some nice.... uh... cracked art ya got there XD


----------



## .Chris (Jul 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> @basher
> 
> Okay! Ready
> 
> ...



thanks lol


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jul 1, 2010)

lol, shall i post a completely black image.. (you know "black" coffee)


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

im done! what do you guys think?

Hollow Ichigo 2





Harpuia (Megaman Zero)





Phantom (Megaman Zero)





Megaman Zero


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

I have NO idea why you never had confidence in your art abilities, basher!
These are amazing


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks! im tired from drawing these so im gonna take a break


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> thanks! im tired from drawing these so im gonna take a break



Haha, you sound like me after I get done with drawing something complicated like video game characters.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 1, 2010)

My best arts are probably real life objects such as swords, planes, trains and automobiles.

I'll have to draw a few, and scan them up.

Here are a few pictures that I drew on paint.


Spoiler











and



Spoiler



*snip* Actually this one was embarrassing.





Spoiler











This one was in GIMP.



Spoiler











Here is on I just did.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> My best arts are probably real life objects such as swords, planes, trains and automobiles.
> 
> I'll have to draw a few, and scan them up.



Perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm happy to see people confident enough to post their pics but not overconfident


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jul 1, 2010)

@Phoenix: Looks like you have made a very very hot-topic phoenix! 

@basher: Cool, i can absolutly see that it's megaman haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Sterl500: haaha! lol dude!


----------



## .Chris (Jul 1, 2010)

Please look here : My Deviantart, TheUnknownPerson2

and here: : My Deviantart, PokeMaster360

Thanks, and my artwork is there! ^^


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 1, 2010)

I can't draw for shit but if we are allowed to use photos I always liked these.


Spoiler


























Some of the panoramic stitches could do with touching up but I was still happy with the results.

Edit: added spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2010)

@seahorsepip: i love your win7 theme. Good chance i'll be snagging that tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@photographers: All your photos are great. I would have just mentioned it to a couple of you, but all of those are good.

@Toni: Your love of cranes? Cuz they're phallic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'll have to find some of my old stuffs. I have random drawings from over the years that i'll see about throwing in here, and some work from a few college classes (still life stuff... some nude figures... dunno what'll be in here though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Man, i need to get back in to drawing.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @seahorsepip: i love your win7 theme. Good chance i'll be snagging that tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, it's good to see someone else coming out of their shell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I plan on snagging seahorsepip's win7 theme as well (when I get the time)

The people here seems to be very good with the camera makes me look like a beginner! Haha

Maybe he got hit by a crane once and fell in love, that would explain why he always wears that hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'll be on the look out for your artwork!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 1, 2010)

Edited my post for one I just drew.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 1, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> You need to patch your system first with uxtheme from http://uxstyle.com
> then download the theme
> then extract the zip(I quess most people with a flashcard and dowloading roms understand that XD)
> the copy the files that were inside the zip to C:WindowsResourcesThemes
> after that look in personalize and select the theme


Tried this but it did not change my taskbar at all. Not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 2, 2010)

I really need to get back into drawing, I really miss it! Haven't done much in the past 3 years and this makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The last decent thing I drew was back in January: http://psyfira.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2hv17w
I still have a lot to learn, but I won't get anywhere if I don't pick the pencils back up!


----------



## Goli (Jul 2, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I really need to get back into drawing, I really miss it! Haven't done much in the past 3 years and this makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had seen your dA somewhere before... I wonder where...?
Also more of my stuff:
http://golio514.deviantart.com/art/Rock-16...lio514&qo=1
http://golio514.deviantart.com/#/d2t23mo


----------



## metamaster (Jul 2, 2010)

It's a portal leading from an alternate dimension to virtual reality. You can't imagine how hard I worked to achieve this, it took years of research.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> @Phoenix: Looks like you have made a very very hot-topic phoenix!
> 
> @basher: Cool, i can absolutly see that it's megaman haha!
> 
> ...



Of course not, silly!
I was the same way, I took a break from drawing for years because a hurricane ruined the art collection I wasn't allowed to bring (even the manga I made)
I just got back into it last year.
I hope you start drawing again, I'd love to see more of your work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@metamaster

How long did it take?


----------



## Forstride (Jul 2, 2010)

I have an old deviantART account, but I'm not posting it for a few personal reasons.  My new deviantART account is here: http://banjokazooieftw.deviantart.com/

I only have one piece of art up right now, but I'm hoping to be able to work on other things soon.  I have been working on a world map for a Pokemon region I thought of.  I did a rough sketch, but I haven't started a good copy yet.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I have an old deviantART account, but I'm not posting it for a few personal reasons.  My new deviantART account is here: http://banjokazooieftw.deviantart.com/
> 
> I only have one piece of art up right now, but I'm hoping to be able to work on other things soon.  I have been working on a world map for a Pokemon region I thought of.  I did a rough sketch, but I haven't started a good copy yet.



Oh noes, lol, on your devientART account it says why you left your old account and what username it's under XD

But I like your work!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 2, 2010)

Chuck never uses shotgun, it's always rock.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Chuck never uses shotgun, it's always rock.



That's because he is the shotgun >


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jul 2, 2010)

*Some wallpapers (edited) Made by me!*


Spoiler



























Lol with art!!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 2, 2010)

Some of my latest stuff:
I haven't been doing much GFX in a while. I should get back into it lol.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

^I remember those from the sig contest!


----------



## metamaster (Jul 2, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> How long did it take?


Are you sure you want to know? This is about an _alternate_ dimention. If I tell you, your head might explode


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Some of my latest stuff:
> I haven't been doing much GFX in a while. I should get back into it lol.
> 
> How in the world did you do those? They look badass!
> ...



Yes, I want to know, my head won't explode, it probably would if I had a balloon head though


----------



## metamaster (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok... Brace yourself....   It took me a couple of years of research and it took me.... A couple of seconds to drawwaaaaaaaa!!! My head!!!


----------



## basher11 (Jul 3, 2010)

i have a new picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ill post it tomorrow.

im confident in this one since i've gotten positive results from it


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> Ok... Brace yourself....   It took me a couple of years of research and it took me.... A couple of seconds to drawwaaaaaaaa!!! My head!!!
> 
> Oooooooooooo, so long for so little time! O_O
> 
> ...



Awesome, I'm posting my drawings from my sketchbook tomorrow as well, hope to see yours basher!

There seems to be one type of art no one has posted yet... Literature Art. That's right, post your poems! Remember, they have to be made by you.

Here's one of mine called Thy Knight, I'm not real good at love poems, I hate writing them lol but here's one for you.


Strike my heart,
With a blow of love.
Use your shield of care,
To make me your beloved.

Hold me in a death grip,
And never let me go.
Hug me with your safety,
And please let it show.

Attack me with passion,
Kiss me until I surrender.
Knock down my walls,
Until I am no longer a defender.

Lock eyes with mine,
Look deep into my soul.
Kill away my demons,
Melt away my cold..

Make your words the truth,
Do not bluff me.
You have knowledge of me seeing through lies,
Speak with all honesty.

There are no other opponents,
That catches your eye.
Only I am in your gaze,
You make my suspicions die.

Victory is yours,
You've won the ultimate fight.
I am yours to have and keep,
Take care of me well, sir knight.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 3, 2010)

I need more things to draw, don't have many ideas since I worked through most of my favourite FF characters....


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I need more things to draw, don't have many ideas since I worked through most of my favourite FF characters....



Do you like Tales of Innocence? Try drawing those.

Or try challenging yourself with something harder, like a MW2 character or Ezio, like me


----------



## Goli (Jul 3, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or try not drawing fan-art, draw something from your imagination!
Or paint a portrait... or some landscape, or still life, or something!
Art isn't limited to fan-art, and specially not to Final Fantasy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good idea Goli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Use your imagination, draw anything or just draw something to make someone laugh by using your imagination.
I thought some friends of mine were going to get divorced cause they fought so much, so I drew a picture of a green man friend with peach fuzzes all over it and it made them laugh so much that they ended up forgetting what they were fighting about and went out for a night on the town XD

Do something that you'll be proud of or to brighten someone's day


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 3, 2010)

I do better copying photos etc. than anything from my imagination. Perspective gets a bit wonky then.

Also, I have drawn a very quick, cartoony Ezio in my Higher Physics book when I was bored. Can't be bothered finding it though.


----------



## janouis (Jul 3, 2010)

This is my latest digital artwork...



Spoiler


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 3, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> This is my latest digital artwork...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I quite liked that. It could have been quite hellish but the crystal formations make it look as if something is evolving. It could be the insides of a dragon egg or something.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 3, 2010)

here's my latest drawing. i like bleach so....


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 3, 2010)

I drew my avatar, this is about 30 minutes work I think. I didn't time it really.





Sorry for the crappy quality, I just took it with my Phone Camera, the rest I have were taken with my mum's 10 megapixel one.


----------



## murkurie (Jul 3, 2010)

not sure if it counts, but me and buddy would use the Time Lapse on his camera to make art work with my lasers on a wall, I should see if he can give me a copy of them. we drew some Interesting things. I also have vinyl I can draw on with my violet laser. but I have never made anything with it though.


----------



## Goli (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's a drawing of a flower I never got around to finish, I think its because I didn't like how the watercolor painting turned out but I sort of like the way it looks like now:




Please note that my silly scanner didn't scan it properly so there's a tiny piece cut.

And this is Link from Spirit Tracks, i drew this when I was waiting for the AP patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.





Also everything looks like that since it was made on textured paper.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm gonna have to post a couple of sketches I've drawn then! lol  I don't have much scanned in the PC so it's only a few line sketches.































edit : Oh, and here's an example of one of the pics in use on a card.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler










for school :3


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

ROFL!!! Is that Ninoy!?


----------



## Goli (Jul 4, 2010)

When will people learn to resize their images? 
Also I don't get it.


----------



## sprogurt (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoiler











Last piece of work i took a picture of what i drew...we had to draw an object without lines.

I prefer doing photomanipulations though (GIMP FTW!),atm I'm planning an M.C Escher and Erik Johansson inspired piece.

[url="http://alltelleringet.deviantart.com/ Erik's DA, most of his work is what keeps me going in photomanipulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been around you guys! Been working on something for you all, but you'll see what it is eventually!

I love looking at all of your work!
Have all of you noticed how many different forms of art there is?
Some of these forms I have never seen before, thank you for teaching me something new!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> chA1nBull3t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've been busy at a Taiwan conference but I just got back. I'm planning to release some resources or tutorials on either/both of these in the next coming week or so.
Stay tuned ^^. It'll probably be in my dA.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Some of my latest stuff:
> I haven't been doing much GFX in a while. I should get back into it lol.


Can someone make me one like this with my name in it?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 5, 2010)

This is my last artwork.
I made it 3 years ago, using Oekaki board (online paint-like program)

It took me 17H (spent over 2 weeks)
I wanted to try a new technique of drawing, and used only 1px pencil to make an oil paint effect.
I just don't like Spike's hair, it looks like play-doh ;(




You can view the animation here on how I made it.

And the picture I used as model.


----------



## Goli (Jul 5, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> This is my last artwork.
> I made it 3 years ago, using Oekaki board (online paint-like program)
> 
> It took me 17H (spent over 2 weeks)
> ...


Freaking awesome.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are a lot of incorrect thing on Angel and spike, but I decided to leave it that way.
(Note for the animation : Click the "M" button to go faster)

Too bad I don't have more time to make another drawing with that much details


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've drawn a few cards for my niece and nephew which can be seen here http://shaunj66.deviantart.com/

They were really rush jobs that were done in the last 2-3 days... I'm terrible at remembering/doing things in advance. Some of them aren't even the finished versions, and they're not as tidy or complete as I'd like them to be.


----------



## manoelpdb (Jul 5, 2010)

I just have finished this artwork:
http://manoelpdb.deviantart.com/art/Frutus...olors-170193904

The original char was designed by a friend of mine. I made a fanart of it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> This is my last artwork.
> I made it 3 years ago, using Oekaki board (online paint-like program)
> 
> It took me 17H (spent over 2 weeks)
> ...



This picture's real cool, but are those her arms? O_O


----------



## Sterling (Jul 6, 2010)

I wrote a few stories on the temp, I might as well dig the links up. Brb

One: here

Two: here This one also has some poetry.

This one has them all, but the first one hasn't been updated on it. There is even my Tempmas entry. Vote if ya like.

I would have posted these earlier, but I did not even think about them.

EDIT: They are also not quite finished, far from it to be exact. I will have to finish them, and that is a promise to myself that I must keep. Oh shit. Talking to myself on the internet again!! xD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> This is my last artwork.
> I made it 3 years ago, using Oekaki board (online paint-like program)
> 
> It took me 17H (spent over 2 weeks)
> ...



Outstanding mate!  Well impressed by those cards!  If you ever wanted to create CD's for sale with the pics I reckon you'd go down blindingly in the handmade card market.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 7, 2010)

These are pretty much my best artworks (it sure took long to make them. I can't remember much. lol)



Spoiler











And that was my entry for the Tempmas graphics competition, I got the second place with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











And here is my thread with most of my pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=183369&hl=


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 7, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> These are pretty much my best artworks (it sure took long to make them. I can't remember much. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't surprise me Mega, You've always been an amazing artist, these are great

Well done


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Very much well done MegaAce and Sterl500, makes me want to practice my art and writing more!


----------



## 2002120141 (Jul 7, 2010)

Best original artwork so far... 
It's not really my best, but the better ones are either portraits of people I know, or manga/anime/comic/caricatures....


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 7, 2010)

Snap, that is really awesome MegaAce xD.

I just remembered something else that I could consider my best artwork (well...best image editing that I've ever done...), my pokedex mockup =D. I got to move around a lot of stuff (that is the only thing I did though xD).
Mockup on left, original on right.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

haha, jurassic you made Bulbasaur a seed! Literally XD
It has no height or weight!

But it's real cool


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jul 7, 2010)

Again! It`s funny, lol and cool guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . (i`m empty of art on the moment sorry.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Myke (Jul 9, 2010)

here's a few of my best I can't just pick one sorry...


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow Myke, they are absolutely amazing, are you professional? or a tattoo artist by any chance


----------



## Myke (Jul 9, 2010)

I am a tattoo artist for 4 years and an illustrator for 5


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 9, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> I am a tattoo artist for 4 years and an illustrator for 5



Thought you might of been, the tattoo style does show, you really do have a talent, well done


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> I am a tattoo artist for 4 years and an illustrator for 5




Awww, I didn't get to see them


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> here's a few of my best I can't just pick one sorry...
> *snip*


This image has been deleted??


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 9, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same for me...
I swear, this keeps happening to me when someone uses photobucket...


----------



## Myke (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry I moved them to a different album, I'm going to fix them right now.
*EDIT* ok they are fixed now, just scroll up.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 10, 2010)

Man, all this talent in the temp is making me want to take a art class or something


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 10, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Man, all this talent in the temp is making me want to take a art class or something


Noes! Stick with me and let us dwell with our inept drawing abilities.
Let this be our guide (not my image...I found it):


Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I moved them to a different album, I'm going to fix them right now.
> *EDIT* ok they are fixed now, just scroll up.
> 
> Wow... Myke, PLEASE, do my tats for me, it'd be an honor.
> ...




That's hilarious XD


----------



## Myke (Jul 10, 2010)

if you live in the sacramento area I would be glad to tattoo you =), or if you are willing to fly here XD, which I doubt.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> if you live in the sacramento area I would be glad to tattoo you =), or if you are willing to fly here XD, which I doubt.



For something that will be on me until my skin falls off, yes I would XD


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 10, 2010)

Something I threw together in PDN:


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 10, 2010)

Alright here's my best that I have already uploaded and shiz.


Spoiler












Although I should give credit to luke_c for the second one he did the first drawing and I liked it so I did it too from his proportions


----------



## janouis (Jul 10, 2010)

here's my old work...photo manipulation with elephants..



Spoiler


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 10, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> here's a few of my best I can't just pick one sorry...
> *snippy*



That's so amazing....


----------



## rastsan (Jul 13, 2010)

sorry most of my stuff is copyrighted already, love to post though...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

rastsan said:
			
		

> sorry most of my stuff is copyrighted already, love to post though...




It's alright rastsan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Technically, you did post though XD


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 13, 2010)

=D I made something from scratch using GIMP and I think it turned out nice (I'm using it for a skin xD).


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> =D I made something from scratch using GIMP and I think it turned out nice (I'm using it for a skin xD).




O_O I love that....


----------



## janouis (Jul 13, 2010)

My tribal vector design and 3d text digtal artwork...



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> My tribal vector design and 3d text digtal artwork...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you do the second one? 
I like them both, but the second one really interests me.


----------



## janouis (Jul 13, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> janouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used photoshop,illustrator and xara...


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 14, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> These are pretty much my best artworks (it sure took long to make them. I can't remember much. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That is one of the best art i've seen...


----------



## goodnightduality (Jul 14, 2010)

is it only drawings and computer manipulations and drawings or can it be music, too?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, EVERYONE that has posted in this thread something they've made is an amazing artist. I've never seen a collection of so much great work in one place.  Every drawing, photo manipulation, and computer drawing I've seen is like wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  

Great stuff people, and none of you stop what you're doing (unless you have a good reason xD)


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

Something else I made:


Spoiler










I made it with this.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 16, 2010)

goodnightduality said:
			
		

> is it only drawings and computer manipulations and drawings or can it be music, too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's real cool gameboy13! 
To be honest, I was expecting something furry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for your cool work


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> That's real cool gameboy13!
> To be honest, I was expecting something furry
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't draw furry things all the time, as you might expect. I have drawn a few, however. (Such as my avatar.)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 16, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> To be honest, I was expecting something furry


lol, omg me too!


----------



## monkat (Jul 16, 2010)

Spoiler











I take inspiration from Heironymous Bosch


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

Here are a few more that I did in school.



Spoiler










All the systems that I have used to play video games over my history as a gamer!



Spoiler










This was a Mudkip, but my friend and I changed it for the better. So i herd you like mudkipz... Blaaahhh!!


----------



## Daizu (Jul 17, 2010)

I draw a little bit. I usually have to look off of something for inspiration but I end up creating something original in it's own way.

The following three are my personal best, I believe.



Spoiler



Minato Arisato from SMT: Persona 3





Noel Vermillion from BlazBlue





Some random guy I drew using Casshern from a Casshern Sins poster as a model







Edit: Oh, and my icon and signature could also be considered some of my best artwork. I PhotoShopped them myself.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jul 17, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Something else I made:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hey cool dude! Nice color.


----------



## goodnightduality (Jul 17, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> If you consider your music as art then yes, it is art
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh well yes I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




description: A song consisting of 3 different string set ups, and an organ along side mulitple sound effects meant to sound like "pain" or "tortures" that are happening to people. The main strings were originally composed on guitar and were thought to be better sounding with an orcastra sound, so Stories of the Crucified was born.
The orcastra was written by me and the soundeffects I got offline on the sites that let you do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Album cover credit to Amescence on Evthreads, thank you for the wonderful cover ;D 

I also have a cover of the death of love which should be findalbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glad you see the art too xD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

This is my best. And my only.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, nobody posted in here for a little bit, so I felt like I might as well draw something to see if I can still draw (I got kicked off the computer and had nothing better to do). So while a majority of it is random crap, the two on the left side are close enough for me to deem my best artwork as of my current self (and I'm actually quite happy with how they look). The rest of it was just stuff that came into my mind at the time.


Spoiler










In case you are wondering about that void, I tried drawing there a couple times but I didn't like how it looked, so I just decided to put that off.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 22, 2010)

it's very big so here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/6945/p7221146.jpg

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/9606/p7221147.jpg


----------



## Sterling (Jul 22, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> *it's very big so here it is*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could make so many comment from that.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 24, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> it's very big so here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that gave me a good chuckle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I like how you took a slow shutter or motion shot on the second one. 'really gives it some action


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 24, 2010)

from the 3X3 anime 





final fantasy 7





garfield


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn Jalaneme, those are pretty nice!

Goodnightduality, I have to say, you're pretty amazing with music.

JetKun
That's so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Infinite Zero, haha, you always know how to brighten someone's day, nice art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jurassicplayer
That's fap art.

Well, after all of you inspiring me, I finally took the pictures of the artwork inside of my sketch book.
Hope all of you enjoy them, especially the last one, it's recent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



This is of the infamous Gohan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My unfinished Link





And last but not least.. for all of you Pokefans... Totadile!!!
Yes, on some parts of him, it is lightly shaded which came out beautifully if you know how to do it right


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 24, 2010)

Woo. Phoenix's sketches are great. And that's coming from someone who doesn't dig the whole anime style a lot. Are you completing/coloring some of them?

After looking through the thread more, there's more cool stuff. Especially by jurassicplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (but phoenix can draw hands ;p)



			
				gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Something else I made:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That looks pretty cool! 

I think you got the second link ("this") wrong though, because it points to the exactly same image URL


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nope, I think Totodile looks pretty cool not completely colored, if you notice in my art, I do that quite a bit lol, I don't like making exactly what it looks like, I like drawing it and coloring it to make it my style. He looks real awesome, I'm proud of how it came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the other two, no, Gohan's remaining that way, he was a super saiyan in that episode and with my paint, it'd ruin it, I'd have to redraw it on acrylic paper and use my acrylic paint to make it look the same.

Link? Nah, I like him that way, just have to finish him!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 24, 2010)

Draw a mud kip, and put a shoop da whoop face on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh wait...


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 24, 2010)

I know, coloring can ruin a lot, but I think that's because coloring is really hard too. You could make a dark/earth/real life like shading on Totodile too ;>

But don't listen to me, I can't even draw a tree ;(


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 24, 2010)

Ah, good ol' Computer Graphics and Art forum.
The reason I even stuck around GBAtemp was because of this section, a lot of fine artists back then.

Not that there aren't any now of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lets see what I can share...



Spoiler



This was a style experiment of one of my characters for a game that will never be made.




This is just a random drawing.




And this is concept art for the heroine of a game Costello was making.







Of course, I have no idea how to colour hence the incomplete shading in image two.
I also have no idea how to draw.
Seriously.
I just..."build" and "design" my "drawings" on the computer with ample use of layers and the almighty undo button.
And a Wacom Tablet I suppose.

I had the foresight to save one of my drawings in their various stages many moons ago so I'll share that too.


Spoiler



At this stage I'm just trying to get the general pose down and basic hair shape.




Here, I try and jot down what I want the character to look like. (Oh god you can barely make anything out.)




Now I clean up that jumble of scribbles and start clearly defining the general shape of the outfit.




From here I go into full design mode, moving and adjusting things until it looks "right" and adding detail in general.




Then inking...and changing/adding more things.




And plotting out the colour scheme (and basic shading for the few parts I think I know how to shade).







Timeline wise, this would be first, followed by the other drawings in the order posted.
...
Good lord I drew huge eyes back then.

I'm in the process of redesigning this particular character. I keep getting sidetracked though, haha.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 24, 2010)

*is in terrible envy of Zarcon*


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 24, 2010)

Made back in highschool.


Spoiler


----------



## Gaara. (Jul 24, 2010)

My best.

Started with a plain render of the hulk. Need to work on smudges though. Right shoulder is jaggedy.


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 24, 2010)

I haven't done any serious art in years, but looking at all your guys' great work I thought I'd share one of my old pieces.



Spoiler











Recognize him?


----------



## Gaara. (Jul 24, 2010)

liquidnumb said:
			
		

> I haven't done any serious art in years, but looking at all your guys' great work I thought I'd share one of my old pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damon Wayans?

Lol. Good pic!


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol, no, he's a musician. Used to be more popular in the 90s. I think his band broke up quite a few years back. Thanks for the compliment.

Is it too big? Should I put it in a spoiler?

edit: Your Hulk is awesome, btw


----------



## Gaara. (Jul 24, 2010)

liquidnumb said:
			
		

> Lol, no, he's a musician. Used to be more popular in the 90s. I think his band broke up quite a few years back. Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Is it too big? Should I put it in a spoiler?
> 
> edit: Your Hulk is awesome, btw


I would. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, who is it? His face isn't ringing a bell to me.

edit: thanks! The glories of PS. ;D


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 24, 2010)

Gaara. said:
			
		

> And, who is it? His face isn't ringing a bell to me.



Tom Morello


----------



## Gaara. (Jul 24, 2010)

OH, I see it now! That's really good!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 24, 2010)

@Zarcon
Those are quite amazing! Nice work :]


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 26, 2010)

Digging through my stuff, I found an old assignment for English xD. You'll have to turn your head to the side, since I thought it would take less space...


Spoiler


----------



## Myke (Jul 26, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Timeline wise, this would be first, followed by the other drawings in the order posted.
> ...
> Good lord I drew huge eyes back then.
> 
> I'm in the process of redesigning this particular character. I keep getting sidetracked though, haha.



you need to work on your color. The drawing's not bad, but the color is super flat. nice job tho.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 27, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> you need to work on your color. The drawing's not bad, but the color is super flat. nice job tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2010)

@Zarcon Do you do personal teaching?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's the next 2 of my drawings. First off...

TOTODILE!!!




Turned out really quite nice

Next its... LINK




Not quite as good as Toto but ok.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

That's AMAZING jam!

Good job


----------



## iFish (Jul 27, 2010)

I love the pokemon,

But link reminds me of the one on the CDi


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 27, 2010)

Its an old picture from the original Legend of Zelda I think. he had a ladder and raft etc. (forgot the raft...whoops)


----------



## digipokemaster (Jul 27, 2010)

does poetry count?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> does poetry count?




Yep, poetry counts


----------



## Cyan (Jul 27, 2010)

After seeing jalaneme's 3x3 eyes fanart, It made me remember that I made some too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did them 12-15 years ago, I was usually drawing while I was in the train to go to school.

3x3 eyes


Spoiler



[titleai]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



[titleai]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gunnm (Battle angel Alita, for US members)


Spoiler: Yoko













Spoiler: Yoko











Siudmak Wojtek reproduction


Spoiler: antimatter revelation











Oekaki


Spoiler: ICO




Used tool : Mouse









Spoiler: And Just for fun



used tool : Tablet.







More of my artworks here (maybe nobody care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
some oekaki looks bad, because it's not a very stable applet, and after some hours drawing on it, it become very buggy.

I used the mouse up to Metroid.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy crap Cyan those are amazing!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 28, 2010)

is it me or is the spoiler tab thing screwed 


Spoiler










just did this for an art trade, lul kinda cheated and didnt colour the clothes properly


----------



## Cyan (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't draw anymore, the last one was from 2007 (Angel+Spike and the Christmas card).
When I start one, I need to be sure I'll spent a lot of time on it, and I'm missing time now (damn Internet! it's a time sucker)


----------



## Myke (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm spoilering because these are foul. 
These are some of my darker works.


Spoiler



36"X24" pen and ink acrylic on paper and canvas




detail





2footX4foot Acrylics, Oils, Pen and ink on canvas and paper




detail







sorry for the crappy picture quality. too big to scan so I had to take digital shots of them with my crappy camera.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 29, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> I'm spoilering because these are foul.
> These are some of my darker works.
> 
> 
> ...


thats some serious skill
although they are a bit foul as you said
especially that first one but great job


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 29, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Here is a photo I've taken with my mobile phone two days ago....I have this weird love for cranes, I think there is just something very....raw about them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must say that the resolution on your camera is spectacular. That's an awesome photo.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 29, 2010)

I just made this


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 29, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> I'm spoilering because these are foul.
> These are some of my darker works.
> 
> 
> ...


They're amazing!


----------



## manoelpdb (Jul 30, 2010)

My Sakura (SF) fanart! I love her!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1?


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, both of them are really doodles that i made with my friend, on both i drew on the person on the left. Well lets just say i drew the guys in the pictures.



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 31, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> I'm spoilering because these are foul.
> These are some of my darker works.
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking. Rad.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2010)

^ugh. Sorry to be mean, but my stomach can't handle that.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> I'm spoilering because these are foul.
> These are some of my darker works.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Myke (Aug 1, 2010)

you guys are pansies. 
maybe this won't make your stomachs turn.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 1, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> you guys are pansies.
> maybe this won't make your stomachs turn.


I wouldn't say that it's hard to handle, it's just that it's close to inappropriate (however funny I found it).


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 1, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> After seeing jalaneme's 3x3 eyes fanart, It made me remember that I made some too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, your 3x3 eye drawings are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




phoenixgoddess27, thanks for your comment, your pokemon drawing looks great, Zarcon you are really good at drawing manga, i would love to learn how to draw it myself.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 1, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that it's hard to handle, it's just that it's close to inappropriate (however funny I found it).


Myke is a legend around here, his dark disturbing visions of the world have been gracing this forum for years before you joined. At least you know what to expect next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think what you will about the content, but you can't deny his skill is just jawdropping.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 1, 2010)

here is one of my best attempts in photoshop. thanks to montagical


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

Incendia? 3D Engine.


----------



## Ace (Aug 1, 2010)

Since I'm absolute crap at drawing by hand (I'm left handed, puts me off like hell...) I mostly use GIMP to make my images. I don't make many, but the best ones I've made are probably my sigs of all things.
My current one:






My last one:






The man with the cart in the first image is scanned in from a vinyl cover. The scan didn't turn out that well, so I sharpened the image slightly, then made some new outlines by hand, which I scanned and drew out on the image.


----------



## Myke (Aug 1, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're too nice Psyfira =). thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

Avatar I just made. 

Check my sig too.






EDIT: Yeah, I'm a guy. Pronounce my username Dunk-er-Wunk-ah.


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 2, 2010)

http://demonbart.deviantart.com/art/Heart-...1633?q=&qo=


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> http://demonbart.deviantart.com/art/Heart-...1633?q=&qo=



I really like how well you drew the Snezal.


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shame the colors didn't quite work out as well as I wanted em to, but oh well.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> http://demonbart.deviantart.com/art/Heart-...1633?q=&qo=


I saw that a while ago while stalking GBAtempers on deviantART.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 2, 2010)

Spoiler











my entry for the Logo design contest. not yet final, i will still try to edit a lot of it.
Yeah it's God. 'nuff said


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where are you from?

Also, whose hands are holding the Earth? Just curious.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I assume.


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 3, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those aren't kind words...they're the truth.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2010)

My sig was made in photoshop. 5 minutes, but effective.


----------



## sprogurt (Aug 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> *snip*
> my entry for the Logo design contest. not yet final, i will still try to edit a lot of it.
> Yeah it's God. 'nuff said
> 
> ...



2 of the urls are exactly the same. Why don't you host them somewhere then redirect them to the site so a user can click on them, XD actually the first thing i tried was to click on individual links to see if it was 1 sig or links.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 4, 2010)

I dunno why it was called  "logo" contest. Haha thanks for your kind words i will make more changes to it


----------



## sprogurt (Aug 6, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I dunno why it was called  "logo" contest. Haha thanks for your kind words i will make more changes to it



Sorry i sounded like a asshole but I'm just trying to help ^.^ You've got a really nice concept there, post the final version when you're finished please!


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is a little of topic and not my work, but I figured most people reading this thread enjoy art and would appreciate this vid.


----------



## sprogurt (Aug 6, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> This is a little of topic and not my work, but I figured most people reading this thread enjoy art and would appreciate this vid.
> *snip*


Did you make that?! Made me smile


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 7, 2010)

Posting a cropped WIP of my Lilian character (posted earlier) redesign~


Spoiler










Still need sleeves and legs.
It might not be obvious from the cropping, but there's wind blowing to the right and/or she's hopping to the left.

Once I finish up the rest of the drawing I'll start fixing any nitpicks I have and do all the detailing.
Optional step would be being dissatisfied and scrapping the whole thing. XD


----------



## Myke (Aug 7, 2010)

nice Zarcon! the pose is a lot more dynamic than all the other things you posted. also I like that you drew her in three quarters instead of head on. don't be dissatisfied. this one is a keeper. you have a strong base now work on the detail and coloring =)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's some artwork of mine I dug up!

I wish my "Girl with the Pearl Earring" sketch wasn't destroyed in hurricane Rita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was my first drawing in history.




Spoiler



This is how I started painting, with a paint by number.






My second drawing after Edna, Kameo






My first painting after a few paint by numbers, my drawing of Link for an old friend before I full painted him.






My pixie fairy I draw and painted before I changed her left arm.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Aug 12, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Here's some artwork of mine I dug up!
> 
> I wish my "Girl with the Pearl Earring" sketch wasn't destroyed in hurricane Rita
> 
> ...


Brilliant again!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

Wao. :epic: - oh wait, that emoticon doesn't exist yet.


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 12, 2010)

Gir riding his rubber piggy


Spoiler











Tree frog and friends


Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 12, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Gir riding his rubber piggy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Those are unbelievably cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very talented.

And thank you Zarcon, MF Tlaxcala, AsPika and JetKun!


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 12, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Gir riding his rubber piggy
> 
> 
> Spoiler


damn you made that
looks great


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you both. Yeah ball, the 3D gir was modeled in Rhino 3D, rendered with the flamingo plugin, blur and other post effects were done in Fireworks 8.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 13, 2010)

I did some really cheesy image editing because I needed the strange looking thing for a skin. (Forgive the lame quality rendering xD, I didn't have the patience to make it nice since it was going to be resized smaller anyways). Original on right, invisiboy on the left xD (first time I've ever done this sort of thing before).


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 14, 2010)

I got bored just a while ago, and edited this movie poster for RENT (the Musical RENT). It's not that good, but since I'm bad at drawing and I haven't really made anything else before, I guess it counts.

*Original, Unedited*


Spoiler











*Edited*


Spoiler


----------



## Myke (Aug 16, 2010)

this one was done for the hip hop awareness show last night here. All underground hip hop. A+ And the Grouch were there. I had a booth repping my tattoo shop. It was lots of fun.
it's got traditional japanese yukio-e prints influences as well as japanese tattoing, as well as of course some hip hop influences. it's not done and it probably won't be finished so meh. I'll post it again if I finish it. I'll also be starting to sell prints of my work soon so hit me up if you are interested. 10 bux for 11X17, 5 bux for 8 1/2X11.





also a half colored koi for a client. outline is already on her leg. Covers the whole front and side of her lower leg. From her ankle and a little on the foot, to her knee


----------



## janouis (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's my latest artwork enjoy!


----------



## janouis (Aug 22, 2010)

My 1st ipod touch/iphone wallpaper...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 23, 2010)

Some might have seen this, but 


Spoiler










won me Borderlands!


----------



## janouis (Aug 27, 2010)

My Pilipinas vector t-shirt design i also printed it myself... 


Spoiler


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> My Pilipinas vector t-shirt design i also printed it myself...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You're a good artist! I also saw your entry in my contest! I liked it!


----------



## janouis (Aug 27, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> janouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tnx scott glad u liked it!


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 4, 2010)

Almost a month later and I finally finish my sketch. XD
I'll add finishing touches/details/fixes as I clean up the lines/ink the drawing now.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 4, 2010)

^My best artwork.
I'll post something serious later.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 15, 2010)

Scar looks dissappointedly at his mouse.


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 16, 2010)

Because I'm surrounded by idiots. More Scar!


----------



## nando (Sep 16, 2010)

neat. 

this is super old but i haven't sat down to complete anything seriously since. it's from a series of 5 paintings






sorry, i don't know how to do the spoiler tags.


that's pretty compressed, here is a detail


----------



## Splych (Sep 16, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Almost a month later and I finally finish my sketch. XD
> I'll add finishing touches/details/fixes as I clean up the lines/ink the drawing now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


holy shiz .
that is freakin' nice . 
make a wallpaper for 1280x1024 ;D


----------



## Lumnous (Sep 16, 2010)

Definitly my best T_T


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy crap!!

I come to see the new artwork and it's ALL amazing!
I feel so rusty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all for sharing your artwork, it's absolutely breathtaking.

Jams, the Scar pictures are pretty cool! Good job!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 17, 2010)

I love Zarcon's picture. It is absolutely amazing!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 17, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> neat.
> 
> this is super old but i haven't sat down to complete anything seriously since. it's from a series of 5 paintings
> 
> ...



Damn, you painted that? That's quite the talent there. Although, I have to admit, the picture is pretty creepy haha.
I'm not a huge Gothicism fan but that's some nice skill there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Something new I threw together the other day..:
Really big poster sig.
Still addicted to MH...


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 25, 2010)

Spoiler











How dare you question what it does.

EDIT: Resized.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice stuff, Jams! I *love* the Lion King!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 26, 2010)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> How dare you question what it does.
> 
> EDIT: Resized.


Is it just me or I remember the coin machine gun from Unwound Future?


----------



## Orangejb5 (Sep 26, 2010)

my best artwork is stick people. *sniff* :')


----------



## Goli (Sep 30, 2010)

http://colors.collectingsmiles.com/details...n_by_Golipi.php
http://colors.collectingsmiles.com/details...._by_Golipi.php
http://colors.collectingsmiles.com/details...e_by_Golipi.php
Opinions?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2010)

_Very_ nice.


----------



## Myke (Oct 2, 2010)

vulture chest piece for a client of mine. Sketch.





How the lettering above the vulture will look.


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 8, 2010)

My best fractal work:




You can see the larger version here: http://caseycole11.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2zdfcw


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> My best fractal work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, how the _fuck_ do you do stuff like that?


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 8, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A program called Incendia.


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 10, 2010)

My latest drawing with Colors 1.1






all:
http://colors.collectingsmiles.com/author.php?id=27684


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 10, 2010)

From my Deviant Art page! Yeah, I just started drawing very recently, but I like to think I'm getting good.


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Disregard my last post about that being my best fractal.
These are my best as of right now:


Spoiler



[titlerepare for awesomeness.]
http://caseycole11.deviantart.com/art/City...cole11&qo=1




http://caseycole11.deviantart.com/art/Inne...cole11&qo=0




http://caseycole11.deviantart.com/art/The-...5363?q=&qo=


----------



## janouis (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## nando (Oct 12, 2010)

janouis: that's very pretty.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 12, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Disregard my last post about that being my best fractal.
> These are my best as of right now:
> 
> 
> ...


They look awesome!


----------



## +jump;+duck (Oct 12, 2010)

@janouis dude do you take art school? where? [damn can't speak in tagalog, f**k the rules :|]


----------



## janouis (Oct 13, 2010)

@nando: tnx!
@jump: nope... i am learning it by myself i love artwork and drawings..


----------



## janouis (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 13, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of you have great artwork!! I wish I could do stuff like that.


----------



## janouis (Oct 13, 2010)

Sketch to Vector Art...


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

It's too bad that I have a DSi or I would use colors! again. I made some bitching art with that app.


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I'm sort of relearning how to draw but here are some of my works on my blog.

Crappy drawing blog
Hope you enjoy my sort of crappy works. Yeah, I'm too lazy to get links from my blog.


----------



## janouis (Oct 15, 2010)

Character Design...


----------



## boobeee (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LdQ7vJ_3R4 (Artwork Video)


http://www.artbreak.com/954Artist/works


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 16, 2010)

All of the artwork here should be entered in contests, these are all really astonishing!


----------



## janouis (Oct 16, 2010)

After a long hours of work, i 've finally finished My Halloween artwork...


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 16, 2010)

As always, your work is great janouis


----------



## janouis (Oct 16, 2010)

tnx Scott...


----------



## janouis (Oct 18, 2010)

The making of Gbaman hehe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sketch to vector...









Final Artwork...


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not exactly my best, but it's awesome anyway:


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 21, 2010)

prolly this from last summer but now that I'm taking hardcore drawing class at Uni I should be able to put together something better soon.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 22, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Not exactly my best, but it's awesome anyway:
> *image snip*



wow trippy...
ill post mine sometime but not now. i cant be asked


----------



## janouis (Oct 22, 2010)

My Vector Halloween Icons...


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 23, 2010)

Those Icons are so cute n3n
I love vector art n___n

---

half finished art lol






hnnnggggggggg


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 31, 2010)

Well it isn't as amazing as other people's xD, but happy halloween anyways.


Spoiler


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2010)

I love it, jurassicplayer. Very cute design.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Oct 31, 2010)

I drew this up first then added some details like the glow in photoshop.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW! Masta Mind, that's awesome.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank ya, I saw the new spidey costume and just had to draw it. I have a deadpool drawing too. I'll have to colour it in photoshop then I'll post it up. Don't know when though


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 31, 2010)

No this is not the best, but it is my first, and I found it pretty funny, so here is my little cousin the size of Godzilla. Just a little bit of experimenting with GIMP when I started doing these sort of things, and eventually, I started making my own avatars and signatures.



Spoiler










It was too hard for me to try to get around the hair, so I went for the "strange" look. Don't criticize, just LOL. xD


----------



## cherijay (Oct 31, 2010)

This one is my latest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not my best, but I kinda like the expressions.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

cherijay said:
			
		

> This one is my latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG HOW THE FUCK DID YOU DO THAT. +111111111


----------



## cherijay (Nov 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> cherijay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I... kinda draw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No serious.... I've made outlines in Photoshop with a tablet, than I made paths in Illustrator, do render the lines. Then I colored it. Finished.

Glad you like it


----------



## Issac (Nov 1, 2010)

From a raytracer Me and a classmate did in school. This one has 32768x AA >_< took foooorever to render (We did rendered in many passes, and it becomes 32768x AA at the same time, lol) Made completely in c++ nothing else.





This however, is made with Mojo World or something... really easy program to do stuff like this, takes a while to render with all the water ripples though:





This is a ball of tartan made with GLSL:


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know how to colour it in properly


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 8, 2010)

in illustrator, i use the pencil tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




watch DavinDaGeek's video on how to color in lineart


----------



## janouis (Nov 20, 2010)

My Character/Mascot designs for my client will be use at a race track.

Doctor Destructo






Senor Smash


----------



## tonyle414 (Nov 20, 2010)

PREPARE TO BE BLINDED. adjkasd
Here's my DA by the way: http://tonyle414.deviantart.com


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh cool! How'd you do all those amazing drawings?


----------



## tonyle414 (Nov 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh cool! How'd you do all those amazing drawings?



Ahhh, you like my work! Thank yoouuu! ;U;

I own a Wacom Bamboo Tablet and I use the program Paint Tool Sai.

I actually showed how I did the Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton drawing right here, if you wanna see how I draw: 

FILE'S BIG BY THE WAY

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/301...414-d31pusl.png


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 20, 2010)

I lol'd at the part where you changed Luke's face because it looks pervy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's the first time I saw Paint Tool Sai and it looks promising. I'll be sure to use the Wacom Tablet {M}artin gave me


----------



## qwertymodo (Nov 20, 2010)

Ink and colored pencil




A drawing of my gf.  I drew this for her for Christmas a few years back.
Pencil




I know you said no copies, but I'm in the process of working on this
Pencil


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 21, 2010)

HUD rings in Illustrator


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 22, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I lol'd at the part where you changed Luke's face because it looks pervy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I highly, highly recommend Paint Tool SAI.
You will never want to use anything else to draw digitally ever again.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 22, 2010)

I Wouldnt say this is my best, But probs my fave so far.


----------



## pzkfw (Nov 22, 2010)

sup.








Spoiler: Big Image















Spoiler: Big Image


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 22, 2010)

Being a furry, I could say something extremely creepy about your first image.
However, I will refrain.

Both of the images look amazing, though I'm having a hard time understanding the second.


----------



## Sephi (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't usually draw, but when I do, I free hand copy random moe shit.



Spoiler: Scan of some drawing I did one day








Don't mind the wonky eyes on haruhi





Spoiler: Scan of some quick drawing I did the next day











I should also note this was probably my first/last-for-a-while attempt at drawing.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 22, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get my hands on it when I have the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, I trust you since I know you draw great.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 22, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> I highly, highly recommend Paint Tool SAI.
> You will never want to use anything else to draw digitally ever again.



I almost forgot about that!
Aww crap, guess now I'll redo that drawing XD
I'm putting up a new picture that I drew for Noitora tomorrow!


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 22, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAI can load and save as PSD files if you've been using Photoshop to draw.
No need to redo.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 22, 2010)

Following the suggestions above, I ended up downloading SAI. My first painting:


Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2010)

I couldn't find a poser of my favorite bands newest album, so I decided to make my own.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

Freakin' coconuts SAI is the all-in-one program for drawings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I


----------



## janouis (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't understand how people can be this good at drawing/painting. Especially on a computer.
They're all really good :3


----------



## janouis (Nov 26, 2010)

Latest Mascot Design


----------



## Cyan (Nov 26, 2010)

@Tonyle414 :

I first thought it was painted in Open Canvas (the rendering is almost the same).
I didn't know SAI. I'll have a look at it. (but it's been sooooo long I didn't draw anything)

I like your pictures rendering, and they have bockground ! (I like backgrounded pictures, they have a soul instead of a character on an empty white page)


Do you have any animation system with SAI ?
Using OpenCanvas, you can record the drawing steps as an animation, this is great to see how the artists did the drawing.


@pzkfw :
Your pictures are AWESOME *_*
so many details and the depth of field effect is great. (another backgrounded picture !)
The second one has many detailed parts put together.

Are they painted/draw on a real support, or on a software ?
What did you use to draw them ?
If they are real drawing, what size are they (in meter system please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and how did you scan them ?

Do you know how many time you spent on each of them ?


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 26, 2010)

Got a new tablet and wanted to try it out.. this is what I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Bigger version

















Spoiler: Bigger version















Friend of mine gave me a random picture of herself, and wanted me to create something cool out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Bigger version


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 3, 2010)

I made this for a Christmas card and my mom's computer.


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I made this for a Christmas card and my mom's computer.


----------



## nasune (Dec 4, 2010)

Let's see my best artworks in paint would be one of these three:


Spoiler













or






(I believe my little brother posted the first two here once before)
And in photoshop, well my best would most likely be a poster I had to make for a tournament once:


Spoiler


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 6, 2010)

I dont really have a best of my art work everythings half finished or pointless but ill join in, 

Best actual drawing probably this? 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2908...mp;id=510606870

Best Cartoony drawing? 
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc...1_6623035_n.jpg

Digital art? (the only one ive done really, unfinished (as usual)
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc...6_4369314_n.jpg

I really wanna get back into my doodling :/


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 20, 2010)

drew that in school, for an art project. Got  19/20 ^.^


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> drew that in school, for an art project. Got  19/20 ^.^


Wow,I realy like the way you drew zero charging the buster


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 20, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks pretty flappin cool!


----------



## mameks (Dec 20, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> drew that in school, for an art project. Got  19/20 ^.^







Awesome pic


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> drew that in school, for an art project. Got  19/20 ^.^


But I am still wondering why you got a for that drawing 19/20 not a perfect


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 20, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Wow,I realy like the way you drew zero charging the buster


Umm....he isn't charging a buster...Zero in that series uses a handgun looking buster...


----------



## Myke (Dec 20, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> drew that in school, for an art project. Got  19/20 ^.^



copying ain't very original


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 20, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> ZeroTm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude I could retake that pic with my user name on it...


----------



## monkat (Dec 20, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> dude I could retake that pic with my user name on it...



he's not saying you stole the picture from the internet.

He's saying you very closely followed another picture.


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 20, 2010)

Well yeah, that was my assignment. At least did i draw everything by hand, I didn't measure with a ruler.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 20, 2010)

original or not, Its a good way of honing skills. But rather limited at helping one develop something called personal style.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2011)

those who don't get it, watch this.

Also, before anyone complains, there's nothing wrong with bumping this thread as it is the only thread that this image would fit in.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 26, 2011)

Something I did a few hours ago.
*got it from my Tumblr*


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 26, 2011)

Spoiler










I am very disappointed that is my best art


----------



## Nujui (Apr 27, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Practice makes prefect.

Like this kirby I drew.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 27, 2011)

if i could only find my Bahamut drawing.... >_>


----------



## Ikki (Apr 27, 2011)

Does it have to be my best artwork or can it be random schtuff?
If it can...

A guy


Spoiler











Gir


Spoiler








Vectorized



Scizor


Spoiler











Random sheet of random drawings, has a Toshiro and a Menos Grande. Also has some stuff in spanish.


Spoiler











Gurl listening to music


Spoiler












This aren't by any means my best works, they are just random stuff that happened to be uploaded to Facebook.

Also, in case anyone's wondering, my name isn't Jack.


----------



## jasterj (Apr 28, 2011)

This is a something I started a couple of years ago but never got the chance to finish it because of work and school. but yeah I think its pretty good except for the derpy eye lol. 



Spoiler


----------



## dib (Apr 28, 2011)

True--but I've seen far worse.  You've conveyed some understanding for lighting and the surfaces of a human face (judging by the shading on the upper and bottom lip, chin, the dimple under the nose, corner of the mouth, etc)


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Mine was a school Assessment, check it




Megaman from starforce

Sorry for bad quality i dont own a scanner, and this was taken from 3DS cause i was too lazy to get my camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was a Lino print, not a sketch.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 29, 2011)

This might be NSFW for some users since it's hentei:


Spoiler








I drew this at school because I was so bored and I wanted to go on the internet so badly


----------



## Masterpaul (May 1, 2011)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> drew that in school, for an art project. Got  19/20 ^.^


Thats amazing


----------



## Masterpaul (May 1, 2011)

My best Pure Photoshop painting - click for larger verson


----------



## Zerousen (May 1, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Umm....he isn't charging a buster...Zero in that series uses a handgun looking buster...


I believe it was some kind of skill he had in MMZ4, where he could power up his hands and take an enemy's weapon for himself.


----------

